

IPad "Price Umbrella" Visualized - rjj
http://www.iamconcise.com/main/the-reason-for-the-ipad-mini.html

======
rjj
Hi HN, this is my post which primarily serves to visually show the price
umbrella of the iPad. It does that by showing the iPhone and iPod lines and
explaining the methods Apple used to remove the price umbrella from those
product lines.

I'd like your feedback, not only on the content, but also the site or anything
I overlooked. Thanks HN.

~~~
jln25
Interesting analysis. Two comments:

(1) Within a product, does it make sense that pricing has to converge near
zero? Adding a notebook analysis may illustrate that this is not always the
case.

(2) It may be interesting to look at the interaction between products, rather
than focusing within each product and answering what drives the purchasing
decision for each product. For example - it seems as though the iPod would fit
nicely into the "Insert iPad Mini Here" triangle; however, are the purchasing
drivers for the iPad and iPod congruent? Would one trade up or trade down
between the iPod and iPad purely on price?

